# Stag Skinner



## sharpeblades (May 21, 2016)

Stag skinner in cpm-154 stainless.Brass guard with stippled front and brass butt cap both have red-white and blue spacers.Thank you for looking


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (May 21, 2016)

Beautiful.  Very clean and simple, but elegant at the same time.


----------



## sharpeblades (May 21, 2016)

Thank you sir


----------



## Horns (May 21, 2016)

Man it sho is nice.


----------



## sharpeblades (May 21, 2016)

Thank you sir


----------



## koakid (May 22, 2016)

Very nice I like it


----------



## wvdawg (May 22, 2016)

She's a real beauty Raleigh!  Very well done!


----------



## T-N-T (May 23, 2016)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Beautiful.  Very clean and simple, but elegant at the same time.



Exactly.  

Really nice Mr R.


----------



## 22 HORNET (May 23, 2016)

*knife*

whats the price good looking knife


----------



## blood on the ground (May 23, 2016)

Beautiful work!


----------



## K80Shooter (May 23, 2016)

Very, Very Nice!


----------



## GAstumpshooter (May 23, 2016)

Very Nice


----------



## QuakerBoy (May 23, 2016)

Thats just sweet


----------



## sharpeblades (May 24, 2016)

Koa kid and Dennis thank you guys for the kind words


----------



## sharpeblades (May 25, 2016)

Topher and 22 Hornet thank you


----------



## sharpeblades (May 27, 2016)

Blood on the ground and K-80 thank you gentlemen


----------



## marknga (May 27, 2016)

Pictures don't do it justice.


----------



## sharpeblades (May 28, 2016)

Mark thank you sir and you are right the pictures don't do it justice>Hope it serves you well


----------



## T-N-T (May 28, 2016)

marknga said:


> Pictures don't do it justice.



That's how I felt when I received the knife Mr R "raffled" off and I won....

The pics cannot show how the grinds are perfect and the knives are flawless.  
If a pic is worth a thousand words, holding a Tabor knife is worth a thousand pictures.


----------



## KyDawg (May 28, 2016)

Raleigh that is a beautiful piece of craftsmanship.


----------



## sharpeblades (May 28, 2016)

Topher & Ky Dawg thank you for the kind words


----------



## 10mmhunter (May 29, 2016)

Raleigh that's a pretty one!


----------



## sharpeblades (May 29, 2016)

10mm thank you sir


----------



## georgiaboy (Jun 1, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## sharpeblades (Jun 1, 2016)

Georgia Boy ;Thank you sir


----------



## Razor Blade (Jun 5, 2016)

Thats a beauty sir


----------



## sharpeblades (Jun 6, 2016)

Thank you Scott


----------



## sharpeblades (Sep 2, 2016)

Thank you gentlemen


----------



## Bkeepr (Sep 6, 2016)

Gorgeous!


----------



## sharpeblades (Sep 6, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## sharpeblades (Oct 4, 2016)

Thank you sir.Ime working on another one with different spacers


----------

